# Back Woods Kayak Fishing Tournament



## Camtygordon (Aug 4, 2018)

Back Woods Kayak Fishing is a Northwest Florida fresh water kayak fishing tournament. We are a new tournament and we are trying to get the word out. If you are interested you can like us on Facebook for more information. Also if anyone has any questions feel free to contact us on Facebook or through our email.

Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/backwoodskayakfishing/

Email: [email protected]


(Trial Run Tournament)

11-10-18 Hurricane Lake (South Landing) (Baker Fl)


(2019 tournament schedule)

02/19/19- Hurricane Lake (Baker Fl)
03/16/19- Lake Stone (Century Fl)
04/20/19- Leon Brooks Hines Lake (Wing Al)
05/18/19- Juniper Lake (Defuniak Springs Fl)
06/15/19- Bear Lake (Munson Fl)
07/20/19- Leon Brooks Hines Lake (Wing Al)
08/17/19- Hurricane Lake (Baker Fl)
09/21/19- Back Woods Kayak Fishing Facebook Voters Classic


----------

